# Tool für Boolsche Algebra



## piotr2003 (6. Jul 2004)

Hallo,

ich suche seit tagen vergeblich ein Tool zum Auswerten Boolscher Ausdrücke (z.B.: erfüllt A die Bedingung (A v B) (=A oder B)? (Antwort ist ja)). Das Tool sollte beliebig viele Bedingung akzeptieren und am besten auch mit Strings operieren können (z.B.: M1x0 v B331). Ist suuuperwichtig und ich verzweifle langsam, da ich auch nicht weiss, wie ich so etwas komplexes in Java programmieren kann. Naja, ich hoffe ich bin mit diesem Thema bei den Anfängerfragen richtig (wusste nicht wo sonst hin damit); danke im Voraus,

mfg Piotr2003


----------



## Beni (7. Jul 2004)

Vielleicht sowas?:
http://www.inf.ethz.ch/~staerk/prop/


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (7. Jul 2004)

Verschoben: Aufgaben und Gesuche.


----------



## piotr2003 (7. Jul 2004)

Dank dir Beni, 
mir ist aber wichtig das das Tool einen Boolschen Ausdruck mit True(1) oder False(0) evaluiert.
z.B. a = a||b  
result: 1


----------



## Dante (7. Jul 2004)

Also eigentlich brauchst du für die Aussagenlogik (ich weiss nicht genau was du mit den Strings meinst) doch nur einen kleinen Parser, der dir den String mit dem Ausdruck in eine Objektstruktur umsetzt.

Für Variablen ein Objekt, da kannst du dann die gerade aktuelle Belegung reinspeichern, für Verknüpfungen (bzw. allgemein Junktoren) schreibst du dir auch jeweils eine Klasse, beim Instanzieren gibt man dann einfach die Variablen mit. 

Zu guter letzt dann noch eine Struktur die den Objektbaum durchgehen kann und anhand einer vorher defininierten Ordnung die Junktoren auflöst (welche Junktoren werden zu erst gerechnet, Klammern).

Das hört sich eigemtlich ganz interessant an, vllt. bau ich sowas mal


----------



## Dante (8. Jul 2004)

Ich habe mal ein paar grundlegene Klassen geschrieben. Die Auswertung von Ausdrücken ist nicht das Problem, aber ich will noch einen Parser schreiben der die Terme in den Objektbaum umsetzt (siehe Forum 'Alllgemein'  )


----------

